# Iron on patches question



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Just a quick question for you pros out there....

I'm ordering about 200 embroidered patches and want to put a few of them on some ball caps that i have.

Will I be OK using a home iron to apply these to the caps, since the patches are called "iron on" patches? 

I don't really want to invest in a cap press for less than 1 dozen hats if I don't have to. The rest of these patches will be applied to jerseys with my heat press.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

I was selling some t-shirts that I decorated with a patch before I got my heat press. I bought a new iron because the one I use everyday for my clothes, I had for a while and there was a some film on it from starching. So I bought a new one just for my patches and it worked out perfectly. I did a practice shirt and washed it a few times and the patch held up perfectly. Just make sure you add enough heat and pressure and it should work for you. There are different wattages so might want to research which would be the best for the patches you are using.


----------



## vikylobe (May 30, 2013)

billm75 said:


> Just a quick question for you pros out there....
> 
> I'm ordering about 200 embroidered patches and want to put a few of them on some ball caps that i have.
> 
> ...


They will stick about 90% from what I experienced.
Just be sure to buy high quality iron on patches not the cheap ones.
Some good patches are found on ebay and other crafting sites.


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

I haven't ever had a patch come off with the heat seal backing that I have purchased. I have heard some horror stories though. For reference, I purchase all my custom patches through Popular Patch. They are local to me and have always treated me right.


----------



## HolmPatches (Feb 5, 2008)

There are no circumstances that I would advise any professional to use a home iron to iron patches on. That is for a household. Iron-on patches require pressure as well as heat. Ironing a patch into a curved area like a cap will not hold through wear & tear or wash if ironed on with a home iron. There is just not enough contact.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

You do what you have to do with what you have and make sure what you sent out will hold up and not damage your reputation as a shirt decorator. Even when I raised enough money to buy my heat press and my other professional equipment. I followed recommended heat, pressure etc. and still it was trial and error with pro equipment. There are people on here who post they followed directions to the T with pro equipment and they had a client complain or bring something back. Do I recommend an everyday iron to someone to use for their the shirt business? NO, of course not. But you do the best with what you have to get to the next level. Thank god I used a professional patch when I used a regular iron because it stuck like a champ. Those were my very first t-shirts back in '06. The patch is still on.


----------



## HolmPatches (Feb 5, 2008)

If you "do what you have to do"...the result will be compromised. Perhaps your one piece(?) held for years. Perhaps you are strong & put great pressure on the patch? Perhaps the one pice was small so you didn't have to press a large area? Perhaps there wasn't much embroidery so the patch wasn't thick?
Bottom line: Do it right if you are a professional. 
I think a key word was "even when i raised enough money". Huh? You can't afford a good press & you think you are in this business? You probably bought one of the cheap inported models. Only use Stahls, Knight, Insta, or any of the other reputable brands. 
I've been in the embroidered emblem biz since 1969. We may iron patches onto some products...particularly caps...but when we provide uniforms for an industrail business, we SEW the patches on. we have about 9 irons...mostly Stahls but also Hix & Insta.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

LOL. Well what about that....I use Hix just like you do. I buy all my equipment at a screen printing supply company in Houston. You know I don't have to explain anything to you really about where I purchased my equipment or anything else. Thats great you've been in business that long. It seems you have a great reputation. Thats really good. Yes I had to make it work to make the money to purchase the equipment...theres nothing wrong with that. QUOTE IT. I explained my situation and what I did and you explained yours. Isn't that it or do you have more to attack me with and make assumptions of my equipment. No I couldnt afford a heat press when I started. I had just sunk my money in the Workhorse screen printing equipment that I had just purchased in 2006. Workhorse is a cheap imported model since thats all I could afford at the time.


----------

